# Hospital births: did you have a private recovery room?



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't personally know anyone who did not have a private recovery room, I'm just curious how this breaks down. My insurance company is refusing to cover the private recovery room.







: and it seems rare to me to have a semi-private.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

I had a private everything room. It was like a suite. I showed up, gave birth, stayed about 3 hours, and left - all in the same room.

Right across from the nurses' lounge, where I could get coffee. They got smart after #3! LOL!

Edit: If a "public" room isn't available, your insurace will pay for a private one. This is their "out" if a hospital doesn't have private rooms for all their moms - like military hospitals.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

For my vaginal births, yes. For my c-section, no....but I was the first c-section of the day and nobody else was in there the entire time I was in there. I did have private postpartum rooms for all of them (recovery room was a brief stay each time...even the c-section was just 2 hours).


----------



## Summersquash (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes. In fact, the private rooms were all full the evening I delivered so we got to stay overnight in the (huge) delivery room which was also private and then moved to a private room the next day until we left.


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandraS* 
Edit: If a "public" room isn't available, your insurace will pay for a private one. This is their "out" if a hospital doesn't have private rooms for all their moms - like military hospitals.

They're telling me I could have chosen to go to some other hospital. They couldn't name one that has semi-private rooms, but the hospital I was at (a community hospital, chosen for ability to give birth naturally, actually more of a dump than the other local hospitals) only has private rooms.


----------



## Dazedstella (Dec 21, 2008)

nak

not private, ugh, had a roommate, it's all the hospital offers unless there are only a few women there at that time. it was AWFUL!

anyway they should cover it if they allow that hospital!!


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

The hospital where I had DD only has private rooms.
When I have been in the hospital at other times I paid out of pocket for a private room. Its priceless and I would go without many other things before I would consider sharing a room.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

How long do you plan on staying? if everything goes well, just go home. You don't have to spend the night or anything... if I HAD to have a shared room, it wouldn't have bothred me too much, I guess - I was only in it long enough to push and get dressed and have a few more cups of coffee and leave... so if you have to find another hospital, that's a thought.

My insurance also has that disclaimer, but since the hospital I deliver at ONLY has private rooms, they paid for it.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes, I had a private post-partum and recovery (c-sections) room all four times. I would not have wanted to share with anyone.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I had the first in a birthing center with a private room where I delivered and recovered. DS2 was born at a crappy hospital where the recovery room was shared. When they tried to move someone in I made a big stink

"who is going to watch the baby while I go to the bathroom? you don't expect me to leave him in a room alone with strangers"

"where is the disinfectant cleaner? I don't want to use the bathroom after some other woman has been dripping her blood all over it"

"how am I and the baby going to get any sleep with another crying baby in here?"

So they moved here somewhere else. Shared recovery rooms make no sense to me at all.


----------



## ShineliketheSon (Aug 20, 2008)

I've never heard of shared rooms...both times I labored, birthed and recovered in the same, room alone. I would've hated anything else! hope you get it figured out!


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

Our hospital doesn't have separate rooms for recovery, so you're in the same one from the time you're admitted and it's private. I can't imagine having to share a room after birth, especially if the hospital promotes/allows rooming-in.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I had private rooms for my first two, but shared for my last. They told me that they generally only put one mom per room even though there were two beds, but there were a ridiculous number of babies born the same night/morning ds was, and there wasn't enough room. I got NO sleep the one night I stayed







. I only stayed because ds was a month early and I would have really had to fight to get out of there with him. Thankfully he didn't need to stay any longer.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

So, wait - you already had the baby, and they're refusing to pay for the private room at the hospital you went to, even though the hospital only has private rooms? That's messed up. I wonder if the hospital billing department has some advice on how to handle it with them. They might be willing to help you, since they're more likely to get paid that way.


----------



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

The hospital I delivered at had shared and private post-partum rooms. I paid the hospital for everything in cash, and they said they tried to give everyone a private room unless they were super busy. After I delivered I asked for and received a private room at no additional cost.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

With DD1 they only had private rooms. It was a huge room as well, even had a pull out couch for my husband.
DD2 I ended up with a private room only because it was extremely slow. The nurse actually told me they would try to keep me private no matter what because my daughter was in the NICU. It was hard enough to see all the moms with babies when I didn't have mine, having to share a room with one would have been practically impossible. When I was discharged they had an open room with like 10 beds for any mother whose child was in the NICU and they wanted to stay with them in the hospital. There was one other woman with me in that room. I was just grateful they had a place I could stay at.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm in one right now









Had an emergency c/s last night. I've had 2 vaginal births and always had private rooms, all in different hospitals.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

WOW I have never even heard of a shared recovery room! I would not be able to handle that.


----------



## marmo (Dec 9, 2008)

Yah, that's pretty old school. My mom told me she had to share a room with a woman who smoked (you COULD back then, can you believe it??) and listened to her tv loudly at night, the whole while trying to talk to the baby's father on the phone and convince him to come to the hospital to meet his newborn child. Nightmare! We switched late in my pregnancy because we learned that we may have to share a recovery room at the small, older hospital my OB delivers at. DH would have had to go home at night, and I would have been a brand new mom, meeting my baby, recovering from a c/s, and trying to learn how to breastfeed. No way! didn't even want to take that chance.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

For my first birth I had a shared recovery room. You still got to labor and deliver and spend the first five or so hours of recovery in the nice labor suite, but then you got schlepped off to the shared room. There was a curtain and everything for privacy, but it still sucked. My roommate had a big family that came to visit and made a lot of noise when I wanted to sleep. Luckily I got the heck out of there within 24 hrs.

The hospital I had ds and ds2 at had mostly private recovery rooms, but if they run out of space you might have to share. Thankfully I didn't encounter that, although since I'm now on baby #3 I would feel comfortable bailing out of the hospital ASAP.


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

On the L&D floor, rooms were shared with a big curtain to divide them. There was only one other woman in (very early) labor when I showed up pushing so I got a room to myself. The postpartum floor was all private rooms though.

Absolutely no idea what my insurance *officially* pays for room-wise, they still haven't figured out that I UPed and per their wording, won't cover a hospital birth without doctor referral. Even if they didn't cover private rooms I'd pay the extra out-of-pocket, could not imagine sharing a room immediately postpartum


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

There are no double rooms here for woman who are in labor or just given birth so insurance really has no choice but to cover it. They covered mine no problem and it was a big ol' birthing sweet.


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't actually remember with my first. I barely remember being there, but I think it was private. It was tiny and the nurses and doctors we terrible there.

The second place I delivered only had private birthing suites. The rooms for planned c-section moms were a little smaller than the ones where they were expecting a vaginal birth, but they were all private. You stayed in the same room for everything (well, except when I went to the OR, but there wasn't a "recovery room", I was just wheeled back to the same room.


----------



## Beene (May 19, 2009)

I was never moved from room to room. The hospital I went to had a Women's Center and everything (labor, delivery, recovery) happened in the same room. They just converted the bed, turned on the lights and opened some cabinets for equipment when it was time to push. Then fixed my bed back up and I stayed for another day. Baby roomed in, so no one really ever left that room and it was spacious and great. This wasn't because my insurance was great, it was because the hospital was small and well-adapted. Look for a hospital that can accommodate. You're right, it IS rare to move the mom from room to room and to do semi-private. Sounds like you're looking at a big hospital or a more outdated one. Good luck!


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

My recovery room was technically a double, but I had it to myself... until a few hours before I was discharged. At that point the hospital had so many moms in recovery (full moon or something?) that they started doubling us up. (I think it's also why I was discharged that day, *after* they told me they'd keep me an extra day b/c my son had to stay in Special Care.







: The pediatrician, OB and nurses didn't seem to be communicating very well.)

I heard, though, that this hospital is relocating to a new building in 3-4 years, and that the new digs will only have private rooms. Since they *strongly* encourage the "partner" to spend the nights with the new mom, and are pro-rooming in, it doesn't make sense to have shared rooms: that's just too many bodies per room overnight.

BTW your insurance sucks. Shame on them.







:


----------



## Swandira (Jun 26, 2005)

All three times I was in a private LDR room, including the time I did a planned c/s -- they did the OR prep in my room, then walked me down to the OR, extracted the baby, and wheeled us back to my room so we could recover. The other times I labored and, in the case of my VBAC, gave birth in the LDR room and then hung out there until we were ready to go home. That hospital didn't have anything but private rooms. The only time you could be in a room where there were other people is if you were being triaged -- several people could be looked at at once (in little areas separated by curtains) in the L&D ward.

Nealy
mama to T (12/02), L (2/06), and O (12/08)


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

I would think that shared rooms would have to go out the window with the new HIPPA codes. If a nurse needs to discuss anything with you, there can't be some other random woman and her family in the room. I would tell the insurance company that to share a room would violate your HIPPA rights.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxine45* 
They're telling me I could have chosen to go to some other hospital. They couldn't name one that has semi-private rooms, but the hospital I was at (a community hospital, chosen for ability to give birth naturally, actually more of a dump than the other local hospitals) only has private rooms.

Is the hospital in network? If so, this is a bunch of BS. And if it isn't in network and they can't tell you a hospital that is reasonably close that has semi-private rooms, again it is BS. Keep fighting them!

And while there definitely still times people have to do a semi-private situation, it is usually only when a hospital is overcrowded and all the normal recovery rooms are full.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Moving to Birth and Beyond. Thanks


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwilki8* 
Our hospital doesn't have separate rooms for recovery, so you're in the same one from the time you're admitted and it's private. I can't imagine having to share a room after birth, especially if the hospital promotes/allows rooming-in.

That's how ours is too. I honestly had no idea there are still shared recovery rooms.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

My kids were born in 1992 and 1995, in military hospitals, and I had a private room each time.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes, I have a private laboring room and recovery room.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

This reminds me of a funny story. My mother only had a shared room one time- it was with me (1980). She said the other woman chain-smoked cigarettes, got into a loud fight with her boyfriend and threw something at him, cussed the nurse out because she had only brought pre-pregnancy jeans with her and couldn't get them up.


----------



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

I had a private room


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Shared. I'm in Ontario and it cost money to get a private room. It's 4 women to a room.

It wasn't pleasant sharing but I wasn't willing to cough up the money to get a private room. Besides both were planned homebirths so I wasn't supposed to be in the hospital in the first place!

ETA; private for laboring, shared for recovery.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I gave birth at home but my sister-in-law gave birth to both her kids in a hospital in Lancaster, CA and she had a shared recovery room each time. I had no idea those still existed (kids are now 8 and 5).


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

That's all they have at my local hospital, so yes I had a private room for my first three births. This time I'll be going to a birth center and also have a private room.


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, in our labor room I had to 'share' a bathroom like suites, but the lady next door had an epidural. However, someone in her room kept using the bathroom and locking the door- bad for this natural mama. I had to complain to the nurses (which I hated doing) and they got it taken care of for the short time that I actually was in labor. I had a shared recovery room, but no one else was in the room with us when we were there.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

I had my own deliver room and recovery room. Normally, you would labor/deliver/recover in the same room, but the hospital was overwhelmed with births, so I had to move to another recovery room. Key West is fairly small and Aug is their biggest delivery month.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Mine was private. As far as I know, all of the hospitals in my area have private rooms for labor/delivery and post-partum.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
So, wait - you already had the baby, and they're refusing to pay for the private room at the hospital you went to, even though the hospital only has private rooms? That's messed up. I wonder if the hospital billing department has some advice on how to handle it with them. They might be willing to help you, since they're more likely to get paid that way.

I would contact the hospital billing dept as well since they encounter this EVERY day most likely. Is it possible that you only be billed the difference between private vs. shared room? I know my insurance does that, if say they cover $500 for a room and private is $900 I am responsible for the the remaining amt. Now they would still cover all the nursing/supplies jus tthe actual "cost" of the room. I would also check your policy regarding that since you were in labor lots of policies have a disclaimer that when you are in need a emergent care they will cover you entirely (or a larger percentage) because in those cases its prudent you seek immediate care and not shop around for a hospital that covers you. Dont know how yours works but its definately worth looking into. Also if the hospital is in their network of providers and they only have private rooms then you shouldnt have to pay anything out of pocket.


----------



## mamatolevi (Apr 10, 2009)

You need to take this up with your state ins commissioner. And also talk to the HR dept if you get your ins through an employer.

Despite not a single hosp in my area having had shared PP rooms, we had to pay a higher deductible per day for a private room. It's common. If they are refusing to pay for the room at all b/c it was private, that's another issue entirely that needs to be dealt with as described above. Since there are no semi private rooms w/in a reasonable area for you to have chosen then they should have to pay for at least part of it. I think this is just some bean counter saying no just for the sake of saying no to see what they can get away with.

Get this for a laugh: My mother had to go to the ER recently b/c she got dehydrated from a massive virus - vomiting, diarrhea for 2 days; she was really sick. The ins co said that while it was o.k. for her to go to the ER it wasn't necessary for her to see the ER dr and they weren't going to cover that part of her visit. WTF??? She appealed it right away, b/c why would she pay to just sit in the ER for a night and they reversed the decision and paid the bill. Sometimes all it takes is a written appeal and the ins. co backs off.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
I would think that shared rooms would have to go out the window with the new HIPPA codes. If a nurse needs to discuss anything with you, there can't be some other random woman and her family in the room. *I would tell the insurance company that to share a room would violate your HIPPA rights*.

Except that every other floor in most hospitals has shared rooms.

My hospital has only private rooms on the labor/delivery side of the floor and mainly private rooms in the mother/baby unit. I never had to share a room.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a private room at the military naval hospital for DS.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Private L&D room, but shared recovery room. They had both, and we were willing to shell out of pocket for a private room (our provincial insurance covered a semi-private - 2-bed room) but they were all full when we got there. So I spent 2 days in a semi-private - DD had suspected heart problem and we had to get her checked out by a pediatric cardiologist who was in no hurry.

My first room-mate watched movies with her DH all night - I got no sleep. The second room-mate had had an unplanned C-section and was totally freaked out because her newborn wouldn't breastfeed at first. I got a first-hand play-by-play of how breastfeeding is sabotaged by lack of information and over-worked nurses who don't have the time to help with BF problems.

I got no sleep while I was there - between that and the nurses coming in every 3 hours to make sure DD was nursing properly I started off exhausted. We're going to a different hospital this time, with a midwife who can check me out early and then come to our house for post-natal care. woohoo!


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perdita_in_Ontario* 

My first room-mate watched movies with her DH all night - I got no sleep. The secomd room-mate had had an unplanned C-section and was totally freaked out because her newborn would breastfeed at first. I got a first-hand play-by-play of how breastfeeding is sabotaged by lack of information and over-worked nurses who don't have the time to help with BF problems.

I got no sleep while I was there - between that and the nurses coming in every 3 hours to make sure DD was nursing properly I started off exhausted. We're going to a different hospital this time, with a midwife who can check me out early and then come to our house for post-natal care. woohoo!

Tell me about it. My first I was there 4 days recovering from a c-section. All the other women snored really loudly and none had their babies (all in nicu from c-section related complications). DD1 nursed all night as well so between that and the snoring I got no sleep.

With the second there was a young Native woman with her baby, no one there for support. The baby bawled constantly and she had trouble getting him to nurse. She spent a lot of time crying with him and the nurses were unbelievably rude to her. They were nice enough to everyone else though. I felt so bad for her and if I could have moved (I was in a ton of pain from tearing and hooked to a cath) I would have went over and consoled her.

I'm crossing my fingers that the third attempt at a homebirth results in actually having the baby at home this time.


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
So, wait - you already had the baby, and they're refusing to pay for the private room at the hospital you went to, even though the hospital only has private rooms? That's messed up. I wonder if the hospital billing department has some advice on how to handle it with them. They might be willing to help you, since they're more likely to get paid that way.

Yes that's exactly right.
I spoke to the billing person and she advised me to appeal with the ins. co.
I have also filed a request for advocacy from my husband's employer which is where we buy the insurance.

I can't imagine having a stranger roommate in the room with all the visitors, and all the checking of private areas, etc. How would you sleep/nurse/anything like that?


----------



## purplepaperclip (May 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxine45* 
Yes that's exactly right.
I spoke to the billing person and she advised me to appeal with the ins. co.
I have also filed a request for advocacy from my husband's employer which is where we buy the insurance.

I can't imagine having a stranger roommate in the room with all the visitors, and all the checking of private areas, etc. How would you sleep/nurse/anything like that?

Mine was private. My insurance did say they only covered semi-private (read:shared) if both were available, but since private are all there is, they paid up. That sucks. I'm sorry you have to deal with this when you should be all babymooning.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxine45* 
Yes that's exactly right.
I spoke to the billing person and she advised me to appeal with the ins. co.
I have also filed a request for advocacy from my husband's employer which is where we buy the insurance.

I can't imagine having a stranger roommate in the room with all the visitors, and all the checking of private areas, etc. How would you sleep/nurse/anything like that?

I hope the appeal is successful. I can't believe how nasty some insurance companies can be.

As for sleep/nurse/anything - well, you don't. Not easily. They had curtains around the bed, and I kept mine drawn constantly. So I had visual privacy. And nursing was easy only because DD was a natural. Otherwise - ugh.

I have to feel a little badly too because the second night I did fall into a fitful sleep, and I woke up to a crying baby and my first thought was "can't someone do something about that baby...." only to realize it was my DD







.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Hrm - I think we need to distinguish between recovery and postpartum; I think the original question wasn't clear. Technically, "recovery" is just the first few hours, and any hospital that's been renovated in the past decade or two has private LDRs, though post-surgical recovery might be shared. Postpartum is where you see the variation. In New York, most hospitals still have shared rooms (from what I'm told) with privates on first come, first served for more money, but I've moved and all 3 hospitals here are private rooms.

I had shared recovery (2 bed bay, then I got moved to an extra overflow room because I wasn't fit for the postpartum wards--there was room for 2 but I was alone). Postpartum was a 6 bed ward (with mandatory rooming in if your baby didn't need the NICU)--THAT was noisy.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

At our hosp, the birthing suites are all private, and you only move to a semi-private recovery room if all the private rooms are taken up. But there are a lot of private rooms, so it seems like it would be unusual to have to move. We stayed in hosp for two days after the birth, and kept the same spacious corner suite the whole time.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

No Hospitals or Birth Centers that I know make you share with other women. The Hospitals here are designed to be for precious bonding time with your family.


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

The insurance company called today to say they're eliminating the charges for the private room.
thanks for all your replies.
I'm glad to know it's a practice (semi-private rooms) that's probably on its way out of style.
I'll still change insurance plans during open enrollment though - it's ridiculous to have to fool around with this when there's a newborn in the house.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I had a private delivery room and a private recovery room.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxine45* 
The insurance company called today to say they're eliminating the charges for the private room.
thanks for all your replies.
I'm glad to know it's a practice (semi-private rooms) that's probably on its way out of style.
I'll still change insurance plans during open enrollment though - it's ridiculous to have to fool around with this when there's a newborn in the house.

I;m glad you got the ridiculousness solved!


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

All of the birthing and recovery rooms in my hospital are private, so there really isn't any choice. Maybe you can find a hospital covered by your insurance that only has private rooms in it's birthing center???


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

I work at a hospital and if you did not request a private room, you should not pay extra for a private room and the people who should take this off the bill is the hospital.

Call the hospital billing and tell them you never requested a private room, but was assigned to one and should not be paying the difference. At my hospital, there is literally a person who walks around with a notepage and marks everyone who is in a private room, if they requested one or not. Not so very accurate.

I would absolutely not pay this... goooooo OBAMA care!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxine45* 
The insurance company called today to say they're eliminating the charges for the private room.
thanks for all your replies.
I'm glad to know it's a practice (semi-private rooms) that's probably on its way out of style.
I'll still change insurance plans during open enrollment though - it's ridiculous to have to fool around with this when there's a newborn in the house.

Good!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

great news about them paying up!


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

I've never heard of non private rooms!!! I couldn't imagine having to bunk with someone else!

In the hospital where I delivered my private delivery room had a bed for me, couch for dh, they brough extra cushions for dd to sleep on, tv, mini fridge, dvd, good food, private bathroom with tub, extra sink in the main room, 2 big windows, and was about 25 ft x 18ft or so in size. A couple hours after delivery I was moved to my recovery room. It was totally private, closet, couch, bed, tv, mini fridge, good food, bathroom with shower, extra sink in the main room, closet, window and about 18ft x 10ft or there abouts. My medicaid paid for everything. I had non-medicaid group health with dd (same hospital) and everything was paid for then as well. I honestly don't think I could handle rooming with another mom.

I'd check out the facilities at every hospital your insurance covers and see if you can find one that doesn't offer anything but private rooms. In my city that is the standard. All 4 hospitals have only private rooms.

ETA: sorry, didn't read replies prior to posting above. Glad you found a loophole!


----------



## ummzak (Jul 4, 2009)

I had a private room for laboring and recovery. And since I really did not want to be in a hospital in the first place -"lack of progress"- if I hadn't had a private room, I would have raised a public stink.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennTheMomma* 
No Hospitals or Birth Centers that I know make you share with other women. The Hospitals here are designed to be for precious bonding time with your family.

Methodist in Rochester (Mayo-owned) has shared postpartum rooms. Private rooms are extra. They almost didn't let my DH stay with me the night our son was born 9 weeks early and across town in the NICU, they finally "pretended" not to notice him sleeping on the floor but told him he'd have to leave if I got a roommate in the middle of the night.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Small local hospital for dd1 and dd2- the LDR rooms were all private but the postpartum rooms were technically "doubles". They had 6 postpartum rooms and rarely needed to double mothers up, but they did let you know it was possible and if they did double you up then your partner could not stay overnight.

Larger hospital planned for this next babe- again they have private LDR suites but it's a newer/larger facility and all of their postpartum rooms are private.

If your insurance is causing problems, ask the hospital billing office for assistance. Good luck!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Yay!


----------

